# Shark fishing the South Carolina coast



## michaelf (Sep 4, 2012)

I live in TN and I am going to take a trip either this weekend or next to the beach to do some shark fishing. I'm trying to find out the best place to go on the SC coast. I am really leaning towards Edisto Beach because of the quick drop off there(I will be surf fishing) but I have never tried it there...I'm just thinking it may be good from what I saw someone else say. I'm looking for some advice for the best place to go on SC coast for shark fishing if you think there is a better spot than Edisto. 

Another question is, can I camp right on the beach anywhere there? I'm trying to go for as cheap as possible...my only real concern is the fishing so I don't want to spend any money that I don't have to.


----------



## michaelf (Sep 4, 2012)

......64 views and nothing?


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have pretty much the same plan this weekend with a few guys I work with. We will somewhere to camp for reasonably cheap or free and get as much fishing in as possible. Right now it looks like we are going to Huntington Beach State Park because the beach there isn't crowded and we can walk the jetty to fish if we feel like it. Plus, camping there will give us access to running water, electricity, showers, restrooms, grills, etc. I am not sure if we can camp on the beach or not but we can probably fish all night with a tent if you like! I am going to make a call tomorrow to find out a few things. The state park is also not far from Myrtle Beach so we'll have something to do if weather gets bad or we want a change of scenery. There are quite a few piers and a Bass Pro Shop there as well. The Apache Pier offers camping but know that shark fishing get you a hefty fine in MB (Horry County). The state park is in another county so you can fish all you want. I can't say that this is he best spot along the coast but the jetty should give us access to some good fishing.


----------



## michaelf (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! Glad to hear someone else has the same plan. I looked at Huntington beach too, are you going pretty much specifically for shark? Let me know what you find out after your calls. I am looking just like you to go cheap or free!


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

We are going to heave some big baits out for shark but at the same time we are going to be fishing light tackle nearby for whatever else bites. I will let you know what I find out when I call and also I also asked about camping etc in another thread I started. Hopefully there will be good news. 

Check out http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/huntingtonbeach/camping.aspx for info on camping rates. You can also click around and find out what else the park has to offer.


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

We are going to have a few larger rods out for sharks but if something else bites we will be happy too. While we are waiting to hear the bait runners start screaming we will be fishing nearby with light tackle for anything else that wants to go in the cooler. I will make the call at lunch time and let you know what I find out. There is another thread I started that I hope to find out some information in as well. Check out http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/huntingtonbeach/camping.aspx to find out rates and other info on camping at huntington.


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

There may be a double post there. I didn't realize that a mod had to approve it. They should say close to the same thing though.


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Huntington Beach state park closes at night. Not sure about Edisto, never been there. Sorry i couldn't be more help on the over night issue.


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

I made the call and found out that the beach closes at dark. That isn't to say that if you just stayed out there and weren't being a nuisance that they would make you leave or even notice you. We used to fish at an apartment complex's private lake all night without any issues. They are booked saturday and sunday night as far as camping but have a few friday night. I asked the guy if he knew somewhere that we could fish all night and he said tarvel south to litchfield rd. Evidently there is some public access there and it isn't int Horry county or crowded. I am not sure how that solves the camping problem but Apache Pier as a solution...or sleeping in the truck!


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks like my group is still headed to huntington. We should be lift alone other than the occasional ranger or other fisherman. We will sleep in our trucks if we have to. My crew cab will have plenty of room for me to stretch out in the back. Maybe I can find a girl to tag along!


----------



## michaelf (Sep 4, 2012)

Hmmm...well I'm not too excited about the possibility of getting kicked off the beach. I think I'll end up in Edisto Beach, it's actually closer anyway. That and I won't fit in my truck lol. Either way it's gonna be great. Good luck to you guys, hope ya catch a bunch.


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

michaelf said:


> Hmmm...well I'm not too excited about the possibility of getting kicked off the beach. I think I'll end up in Edisto Beach, it's actually closer anyway. That and I won't fit in my truck lol. Either way it's gonna be great. Good luck to you guys, hope ya catch a bunch.


I hear ya. Maybe I won't have room to "stretch out" but it will give me A/C and a stereo. I'll be sure to post back about how we did and if we were able to leave the beach. Our backup plan is about 10 minutes away and we'll come back to the park for showers, etc. Good luck to ya. Tight lines, bent rods, and cold drinks!


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Im sure Huntington closes the park gates at 10pm. They open at 6am. The beach does close at dark. They dont allow lights on the beach between certain dates because of the turtles. I cant remember the exact dates. I would probably speculate that mr ranger, who have 4 wheelers, do a check sometime after closing or just after dark. If you waited and went a little later then they probably would not even know nor care. I fished several times a year and love it. North beach has little or no swimmers and lots of room to fish with the exception of right around the most obvious holidays....labor day 4th memorial.


----------



## JustLetMeFish (Mar 9, 2011)

We fish Edisto twice a year (April & Oct) Oct is great due to lots of shrimp in the water. We usally fish the small stuff during the day and use that for bait at night for Sharks and Spot Tails. The beach at the campground is steep and rough (OBX Like) the beach infront of the houses on the beach side is good with the exception of the Rock walls jetting out into the ocean to help erosion. not good when you are hooked up and line screamming out of your reel and they are heading left or right. we usually get a house on the sound side just to the right of the Point area there. last oct we landed a good number of sharks, mostly in the 40 inch range, but did get 2 that were close to 6 feet. We never fished the beach in front of the campground just went to get a look. The spot tails we caught were all in the 40 inch size range and mostly at dusk or dark. On the sound side (right of the Point) and beach side you can park and walk over any one of the beach access and fish.


----------



## michaelf (Sep 4, 2012)

So once again i'm changing plans and it looks like I will be at the Huntington State Park after all! Fishing there anyways...I'm gonna stay at a motel for the night, basically shower n sleep a couple hours. The woman from the park told me I can fish there until 10p.m. and then I would have to head out but the only reason I want to fish from the park is because I don't like crowds...by the time 10 rolls around the public beach will be thinned out to almost nothing so I'll prob just move down there once the ranger comes up and tells me to leave....if he does. See ya down there I'm sure CovZ06.


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sounds about like the plan we have. Just gonna fish the park until rangers say we can't and then move south to pawleys or north to garden city by the north jetty where horry county ends. I am thinking we can do some damage if we fish the inlet when the tide is headed out. We should be getting into the area at about 7pm. Good luck!


----------



## CovZ06 (Sep 3, 2012)

How'd you do man?


----------

